# Custom Steel Stable



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Thought I would share my "stable" of steel bikes with you. I have accumilated these bikes over the past year through ebay. Steel is Real.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Coincidence on the rear cable setup*

The Waterford and the IF both have similar braze on's for the rear brake cable, as if for cyclo cross, and yet not set up for canti's. Interesting that you'd find both on EBay set up like that. Also interesting to see what good stuff people sell off.

Nice work.


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

*Please editorialize...*



rollinrob said:


> Thought I would share my "stable" of steel bikes with you. I have accumilated these bikes over the past year through ebay. Steel is Real.


I'm a fan of IF and Waterford too. Can you explain the differences in ride, quality, geometry or anything else? Are these subtle distinctions or major? 

Thanks.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Where do I begin*



bud wiser said:


> I'm a fan of IF and Waterford too. Can you explain the differences in ride, quality, geometry or anything else? Are these subtle distinctions or major?
> 
> Thanks.


Wow, where do I begin.. Both bikes are have similar measurements,, for instance they both have 52 cm top tubes and have 50 cm c-c seatpost. the IF has slightly longer seatstays 41.5 compared to 40 cm on the waterford.
The Waterford has larger diameter tubes which seem to make it more stiff. But since they are steal tubes it really is no big deal. The angles are steeper, 73 ht-a 75 sta, as well which gives it a quicker feel when cornering. Even though I feel the Waterford is stiffer it does not keep me from riding centurys on it. I may feel slightly more beat up after a long ride, the lively feel and the way it climbs more than make up for any pain... If I am going to do alot of climbing the Waterford is the bike I am going to take. The steeper seatube angle really helps my spinning up the big long hills of Nocal.
The angles for the IF are 72 hta and 73 sta. The IF is a dream to ride on rides of over 60 miles. It really feels comfortable. The tubes on the IF are probably more appropiate for this size bike, they are much smaller in diameter but that does not mean that it is less stiff.
The IF has two details that seem to really make this bike ride as stiff as the waterford. The first is the ovalized chainstays. This gives the IF a nice stiff bottem bracket with very little flex. However the vertical or -up and down- give is probably much greater, which is fine by me since that means that it is eating up the road vibrations. The second little detail that I really like is the gusset at the headtube and downtube. I think this helps keep the downtube just as stiff as the waterford even though it is not as large in diameter. The overall ride quality of the IF is awesome, but it does not corner or climb the steep hills as well as the Waterford, The IF is more comforatble and does great at those long but not so steep hills. 
It has been a total joy to own these two bikes over the past year. I tend to ride one for about two to three weeks then I get "bored" for lack of a better term and I can switch to the other bike and get a ride that is just as nice but just slightly different. 
I would be totally with just one of these bikes but having both of them really tends to keep me on the road alot more than my wife wants me to be....
Rob


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*The Waterford, with that paint,...*

was built for the Mack racing team.

http://www.teammackracing.org/

TF


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> was built for the Mack racing team.
> 
> http://www.teammackracing.org/
> 
> TF


Yes, I bought it off a former racer from that team last year. It's a color combo that I would not have thought of but I love it none the less. I paid 420.00 for the frame. I have seen several "team Mack" bike on ebay the past few months.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*rollinrob's a crmo head!*

sweet!


----------



## ryancycle (Aug 30, 2003)

*more steel...*

speaking of steel, has anyone seen the bikes coming out of Vanilla (small builder up in Oregon.)

www.vanillabicycles.com

simply beautiful stuff.

I'm also a fan of the stuff Curtlo is making... www.curtlo.com


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

ryancycle said:


> speaking of steel, has anyone seen the bikes coming out of Vanilla (small builder up in Oregon.)
> 
> www.vanillabicycles.com
> 
> ...


It all good when it come to steel!


----------

